# Want to connect iPod, but products are out of stock: help? (2003 GTI, stock stereo)



## Starfleet (May 14, 2013)

I have a 2003 GTI 1.8T with the stock stereo unit.
I have a classic iPod.

I want to connect my iPod to the stereo. 
I want to control the iPod with the stereo controls, or with aftermarket steering wheel controls. 

I found instructions on this site, but they're from a while ago, and now the products are out of stock. 

I don't know what I'm doing at all, so if you can help me figure out what I need to buy, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks.

Pictured: the stereo unit, and the inside of the sound panel in the trunk. 



















Keywords: '03, mk4


----------

